

Why good storytelling helps you design great products - axelbouaziz
http://www.gv.com/lib/why-good-storytelling-helps-you-design-great-products

======
Susan_we
Good points. I'd also add, that story-telling keeps you see the product from
the user's perspective from start to end. Product owners usually break the
story into parts and then build it. That's where they might lose the details.
And 'the devil is in the details' as you know.

